
Docker Not Doomed? - cloudytoday
https://www.forbes.com/sites/justinwarren/2019/09/10/docker-not-doomed/
======
choward
> Dealing with this complexity provides an opportunity for Docker as a brand
> that is trusted by developers.

As I developer I love docker as a tool, but definitely don't like or trust
them as a company. One major problem I have is they require to log in to
download docker.

If you like docker you probably like automating things such as installing
programs. Don't try prohibiting this and make it a pain to get my development
machine bootstrapped.

> The challenge, as always, is figuring out how to charge money for the right
> things so that Docker can capture more of the value it creates.

This is between you and the companies that you wish you could make money from.
You need developers to be the ones who adopt it. If I would have ran into this
login requirement the first time I tried using docker I wouldn't have
downloaded it.

[https://github.com/docker/docker.github.io/issues/6910](https://github.com/docker/docker.github.io/issues/6910)

